# chis and staffies!



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

i know i read someone on here had chis and staffie in the same house..
ive wanted a staffy for years growing up in the UK i got to know my friends 3 staffies and love the breed but, dad doesnt like them...and didnt want another dog in the house...and since im still living at home...(i ended up with 2 chihuahuas lol because not only have we as a family had lots of experience well 2 chihuahuas = one small dog in my opinion.
however im hoepfully moving into my own place sometime in the new year, ill be taking both my chis with me, but would also love to eventually get a staffy pup. (not an amstaff, a true english staffie)
its gonna be a while before im ready for a staffy...especially since over here to get a good well bred good temperment staffie its $1000 if im lucky...
but eventually id love to get a stocky staffie baby
i know ther great with kids and people...but how are they...for those that have them...with dogs as tiny as chis...they are terriers after all.
id love to hear of your experiences with keeping the 2 breeds in the same house.
(note: id be spaying/neutering the staffy, dont plan on breeding the staffie, but wondered if spaying/neitering also contributes to the living situation. and id be getting the pup as soon as its old enough to leave (to the point ive already planned on getting a pup in 2007 and will be putting my name on a breeders wiating list once i find a good breeder over here (if not ill probably import from england.)


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I have a chi, a staffy and a GSD. My brindle and white staffy, Bullet, is the most amazing dog. :love4: He's a rescue dog who went through dreadful things -the worst case of animal cruelty the rescue centre had seen is what they told us when we adopted him nearly 6 years ago  . Despite what he's been through he is the happiest, most friendly, loving dog. He looks like he's smiling and his tail is always wagging.  As you said staffies are absolutely great with people and kids. They *can* be aggressive to other dogs and Bullet will sometimes bark at other dogs when he is out for a walk, but only if they show aggression to him first. 
We had Bullet before we got the other dogs and cats and Bullet loves his 'own' dogs and cats. He's welcomed every other pet we've got into the home and is very loving and protective towards them. Ivy, my chi, often sleeps cuddled up to Bullet and he'll groom her for hours. I know that Bullet would never hurt Ivy, or my cats.
Stef also has a staffy as well as a chi.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

Hello (great topic)

I love staffs and have had no choice seen as my mum bred them.  
Personally I think they are loving dogs and absolutly loyal. I think it best you had your chi first so when the staff comes into your household he/she will grow up with the chi and not feel the chi has been brought into his/her territory (though some staffs dont mind like bullet above)
Romeo is brought up in a world full of staffs. His big sister *shannon* kc name snow flake sally- my sisters fiances staff *bully* and my mates *alpo* staff puppy. So yes romeo is a staff trapped in a chis body and he defenatly has the spirit and personality of one.
Shannon my 12 year old staff was bit as a puppy and fears every dog that comes near her so shes very aggressive at times but will not bother a dog unless it approaches her but after putting romeo in a area where she could only smell him they get along great and hes the only dog she will tolerate. he will beat her up but she surrenders and i think now she just seems him as her forever puppy because hes small. Outside she protects him and the other day a dog went to bite shannon when we was walking down the road and then romeo and shannon BOTH warned the dog off- they are a great team though she sticks her head in the air when he fusses her lol shes so stubborn. But then she'll play away and lay down so she doesnt hurt him. He fusses her so much like the geek in school that dont leave the popular girl alone and shes not bothered though deep down i know she loves it. I think it would be great for you to get a staffie- they protect you- love you and are so devoted to their owners! Just when they get into the wrong hands they can become a danger and get a bad image. Ive attached a video of bully and romeo here http://www.zippyvideos.com/6271162751981966/bully__romeo_16_weeks/

and heres one of shannon and romeo 

http://www.zippyvideos.com/2493287851982286/roo__shan/

shannon is not well now as shes getting on and i think last week we expected her to go. This week she has brightend up again and is getting better but you can tell she is getting old and its getting hard. We had her since she was 6 weeks- shes now 12 and has been with me since i was 4. I have loads of pictures of us growing up together and she has been there my whole entire life. I think she excepted romeo because he was mine, she knows hes my baby- as she will always be my Shanzy Baby. I love them both and they both make the perfect dog- my little stinky roo who mummy's boy and gets into my bed and goes everywhere with me- and then my loyal shannon who protects our home and loves people soooo much. Well im rattling on abit but I will be getting piccies of shannon scanned and all her litters and her with romeo soon 

The only thing is staffs are big evan as pups and the chances are at 3 months the staff will be bigger than you chi and so without realising it could hurt your chi by sitting or treading on the chi. They are bears and strong but like bears they can also be teddys just be careful. :wave:


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

also our shannon was done so she couldnt have babies after her 2nd litter and well she didnt change. :roll: :lol:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

thanks for the replies, its great to know that i can have my dream dog along with my babies... 
i love staffies, most people over here are not familiar with staffordshire bull terrieres, instead knowing the more popular pittbulls and american staffordshires (a cross between the staffie and the pitty) of course ALL of them have bad reps, but im not as keen on the amstaff, their build is different a different look and a complelty different kind of personality, id rather have a well bred kid frinedly staffy (especially because my good friend is a stay at home dad and i want a dog that his little girl can play with. the chis are just too small for her to rough and tumble but a staffie 
and its good to know that so long as properly introduced they should be fine together.
your staffies are GORGEOUS!
im a big fan of black and whites...and blue and whites...and red and whites lol...one day im gonna have 20 acres and a huge house and ill have a pack of chis and a pack of staffies...

i mean it makes sense theyd get along...chis are very terrier like and think there big dogs in little bodies...


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

i agree with everything you said. i want chis and staffies and 20 acres lol there is a breeder in the uk that breeds both (not together though lol) and i prefer the staffie build with kids. bully was bought for my sisters fiance through a friend of a friend but i do beleive he is half staff half american staff - up close hes just dont look staffy but he is lovely and so good hes actually smaller than our shannon though lol











i do love the staffordshire bull terrier !! If i get them pics i'll send them, shannon has a litle blue girl.  


his dogs are lovely! http://www.crossguns.com/


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW those crossguns dogs are gorgeous i LOVE the staffie smile!
now i want a staffy pup even more...lol, im SOOO impatient!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm always going to have a staffy. They are really special dogs.


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

JJ Ivy's mum! said:


> I'm always going to have a staffy. They are really special dogs.


thats like me- i'll always have a staffie and a chi!


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

My sister has 2 pits, I know they're not exactly the same, but somewhat similar...

They are the SWEETEST dogs, and the biggest babies! The male (Tek) is huge, and he is SUCH a lap dog. As soon as you sit down he just jumps up and crushes you. He's even friendly to strangers.

He can be a little agressive toward bigger dogs, but he is SO sweet to puppies and smaller dogs.. it's strange. My sister's friend has a little boston terrier and the terrier is ALWAYS trying to beat Tek up, but he is SO tolerant and for some reason just lets the little terrier (literally) hang all over him. I've seen the litter terrier GRAB ON to Tek's cheek and just hang there! Puncture wounds, AAAH!

The one thing I would caution you about is that staffs and pits and all there various cousins seem to have a really high tolerance for pain... which makes them clumsy!! My sister's dog is always crashing around, bumping into things and turning things over. It would be pretty easy for them to step on a chi unintentionally and do some damage. 

I had to post some pics because I adore this dog and I dogsit him a lot. He is the SWEETEST. This is my sister and Tek (if the links work):



















If not, here is a link to the pics.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/leebroadway/SalandTek.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/leebroadway/Tek.jpg


----------



## Moco's Mommy (Oct 22, 2005)

Im glad somebody cleared this up. I didnt know what a staffy was. I was pulling out my hair trying to figure it out!

Cute pictures! Takes my mind off my sick little chi tonight. I think she likes them to.

Is BullBoy a staffy? If so, how did you get them to mate? I'd be worrid about my little chi!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

most people in the USA have never and will never see a pure english staffy (staffordshire bull terrier), there definatly different than pitties usually smaller in stance and wider stocked with a smiley shorter muxzzle and Heavy head there ears are ALWAYS ALWAYS ALWAYS left natural they were one of the origioanl bull terrier breeds created by mixing the stocky bulldogs with the terriers for a perfect all around dog. they were bred to be good with people and WONDERFULL with kids (people often see them and think great guard dogs but most staffies love everyone and are more likely to welcome a tresspasser with a wagging tail than try and chew his arm off
, pitties have a sleaker apearance usually and a sliglhlyt slimmer face and longer muzzle, their ears are usually cropped in the US (its illegal to crop ears in the UK) they were bred as pit dogs (Fighting dogs) so have a slightly different attitude. pitties are more likely to have problems with other dogs (especially those around their size and larger) due to the fact that this is the trait most pitties were bred for and developed more, from what im told theres more terrier in the pitty than bull. however due to the fighitng nature of the dog they too were bred to be wonderfull with people because the handler couldnt use a people agresive dog. the AM Staff (otherwise known as the american staffordshire bull terrier) is basically a cross between the 2, again thier usually have their ears croped, stocky like the staffy but taller like the pit, hey usually have the heavy heads like the staffy with the longer muzzle of the pit.

http://www.bullandterrier.com/breeds/
shows a pic of an amstaff next to a staffy youll see the staffy is shorter then the amstaff
and if you look at the different pics of each breed youll begin to be able to see the differences.

there all wonderfull dog which have unfortunatly as a family (bully breeds is the nickname) have recived way too much negative press...these dogs make wonderfull family pets when properly raised and well trained...just be carefull wtih other dogs and small animals, they are terriers after all...

btw: that white pitty is beautiful, i love thier heavy heads. they do seem pretty heavy footed soetimes (however very agile when they want/need to be) but i figure if i get apuppy and train it from day one to be gentel with the chis it will realize its got to watch its step around the tony tots lol....

id love to make the us public more aware of staffies but i worry that theyd end up destroying them like theyve done with the pitty and amstaffs reps...
sometimes i just HATE people!


----------



## LeeBroadway (Oct 3, 2005)

He IS beautiful, he is PURE white with a red nose which I guess is a little unusual. I wish my sister had left his ears uncropped, his daddy had the floppy ears which I believe is SO much cuter.

It really sickens me, the bad reputation that pits have gotten in this country. By no fault of their own... it's entirely the product of bad breeders and irresponsible owners. Even pits are GREAT family dogs and WONDERFUL with children when raised/trained/socialized properly. What sickens me further is that ALL bully breeds are basically lumped together in this country as "pit bulls." I knew a woman once (online) who had an english staffie, unfortunately she was evicted from her apartment because the owner did not allow "pit bulls." To some "staffordshire terrier" has just become another moniker for "pit bull" and pit bulls are SORELY misunderstood in this country. 

As my mom likes to say, "it makes me so angry I could just spit." :roll:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

and the worste part is, after all is said and doen the bully breeds got the bad reputatition so those that got them the bad rep moved onto rotties and akitas soon rotties and akitas will have as bad a rep as bullies because when all is said and done, why walk around with a dog people are gonna suspect if your trying to sell drugs, instead move onto a new breed and leave the devastation of a breed in their wake, now its rotties and akitas but once they become 'banned breeds' wonder whats next in these terrible peoples paths.

all bully breeds are great with people...by nature, as i said, if people couldnt handle and trust the dog it was no use i the ring or as a working dog. so by their very nature there great with people.

the us is expanding its "banned Breed laws' aparently, so if someone asks you what your breed is and your in an area where it might lead to trouble like losing your home of having your dog put to sleep, just tell them its a terrier mix.(your not lying lol!)
as for the woman who got kicked out, if the landlord didnt give her limitations on what breed of dog could be kept in the apt, and he then kicked her out for having a bully breed she could have sued for discrimination and wrongfull termination of her contract


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

Staffordshire bull terriers are one of the most common dogs in Britain. Especially on council estates. Everyone has them where I live!


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

over here theres barely any, its soooo difficult to find on anywhere in the us...amstaffs and pitties are common (pitties are at least) but staffies are very rare over here...(thats why i think ill either import an english pup over when im ready, least i know its not a restricted bloodline)


----------

